# FS: Evergrow IT2080 BNIB, Live Rock



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

I am back in town and wanting to get rid of this!








Evergrow IT2080 controllable full spectrum LED 32"
Brand new, never used, turned it on once then left it in the box, comes with receipt.
*Paid 600$ selling for 400$!!!*

80/100lbs of liverock which has been cured/cycled for the last 2 months in a large bin, ready to be used. 
Some really nice big pieces, and ready to go. *60$!*

Pick up only at PNE area (Hastings/Renfrew) looking to sell/no trades

Thanks!

Nicolas


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Vertex Omega 150 sold, IO reef salt sold.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Tunze pumps sold, thanks!


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Bump, need this gone! I will keep the setup as package until the end of the week then will part out tank/stand/sump


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

90 gallon starphire tank eurobraced *AND* plumbing *AND* sump *AND* stand for *$200?!*


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Y>E>S  My failed saltwater ambitions are well priced!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

why don't you just use that tank as a freshwater setup?


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

I was thinking about it but I don't really like the 90G shape, I also just bought a 180G setup lol


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Bump, I reduced price on everything + added live rock.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Bump, if this doesnt go at this price I'll part out the tank/stand/sump next week.


----------



## krruzic (Mar 2, 2016)

Do you still have the tank stand and sump package?

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Bump, if no one is interested in the package I'll part out at the end of the week.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Insane price how has someone not picked this deal up.


----------



## ayiaudio (Mar 26, 2011)

pm'd you! thanks!


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Bump, parting out now, see prices in first post. Thanks!


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Bump, stand + sump sold. Thanks


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Tank is sold, Everygrow IT2080 now 450$!


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Bump! IT2080 and live rock still up for grabs!~


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Sold! Thanks


----------

